# Remove paint scuffs from a belt?



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if I walked into a wall (happens way too often :smile or if it got caught in my closet door, but one of my belts has developed a few unsightly white scuff marks. Any suggestions for how to remove these blemishes?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Uh oh. This happened to one of my wife's purses and the best answer we found was nail-polish remover. This worked about as well as you'd think. No more paint. No more finish. I'm interested to hear if anyone has a good solution for this.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

This is without any specific knowledge of paint and belts, but Goof Off has taken paint off or a variety of my household objects and clothing without removing the underlying finish or damaging the material. At least, so far so good. Aptly named product.

You can get it at most hardware stores in the paint department, at least around here.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll try to track down a can this weekend and let you know how it goes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm here to tell you, Goof Off removed the paint from an old pair of Topsiders I had worn during a few painting projects around the house and it doesn't seem to have harmed the shoes finish (or what there was left of it, before the painting projects!). After removing the paint, I did apply Lexol to the Topsiders to restore the original shine(?). Good luck with yours.


----------

